
The family of a teen killed in a 116 mph Tesla crash says it makes unsafe cars - ohiovr
https://amp.businessinsider.com/tesla-sued-by-crash-victims-family-2019-1
======
masonic
"Monserrat's lawsuit alleged Tesla should have had better fire-prevention
measures in place."

BI doesn't state whether either person survived the crash itself (116 MPH into
a brick wall) in the first place.

------
simonblack
Meanwhile Tesla's countersuit alleges that the families of teens killed in a
116mph Tesla crash make unsafe teenagers.

